# While its a necessary evil.....I hate this weather



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

43 and raw/rainy.  

I wish there was simply an on/off switch from summer to winter.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 22, 2008)

+1 the transitional months are a PIA


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

The wind is annoying...I'm having a bad hair day..my Jew Fro is way up there..lol


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

I actually like cold rainy days for some reason.  As long as they're not during the winter and I'm not trying to do something outside at the time.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

Wimps. Great day for an MTB ride.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 22, 2008)

Rained this morning but freaking beautiful out right now. 46 and falling. Just took the dog down to the river for one of her final beach days of the season.


----------



## KingM (Oct 23, 2008)

We saw falling snowflakes all morning yesterday in the MRV. Nothing stuck, but it was still a beautiful sight.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2008)

Now this morning I'm all about it.  high 30's / low 40's sunny and crisp

it's the raw dreary crap I can't stand


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2008)

It was in the upper 20's and quite frosty when I left my house this morning.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, think about it... if it's in the 40s and raining at your house it just might be <32 and snowing in the mountains!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 23, 2008)

Driving through Franconia Notch yesterday got to watch snow coming down


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Driving through Franconia Notch yesterday got to watch snow coming down


How was the snow up on Cannon? Get a read for how much fell?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks like lots of much needed rain tomorrow..better now than during ski season..I've seen more frost this October in my hood than I ever saw...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 43 and raw/rainy.
> 
> I wish there was simply an on/off switch from summer to winter.



No fall! Surely you jest. Without fall Vermont would suffer a huge blow economically, the ski resorts would close, then everyone would move away. Hmmmmm  wait a minute, no line at AF pizza? Nah, it would be closed too. In addition,  the resorts who are busy in the summer would never be able to be ready to go when you turned the switch on. 

BTW, heard 6" of snow on Tuesday up here. Old Vermont saying, " the brighter the fall, the earlier the snow". 

Gee whiz, another reason we need fall. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2008)

Weather today really shits !!  Rainy as hell wind driven and raw  no outside  work or fun today -- so friggin bored i did my end of year tax workups for both teh Feds and State  then  projected next yrs data


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

It's the first day it's rained here in 3 weeks..it hasn't rained that much so far but a heavy batch of rain is moving in from the southwest...it's so warm outside..63 degrees..we might get some Thunderstorms this afternoon...watch out for the wet leaves on the roadway..


----------



## billski (Oct 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's the first day it's rained here in 3 weeks..it hasn't rained that much so far but a heavy batch of rain is moving in from the southwest...it's so warm outside..63 degrees..we might get some Thunderstorms this afternoon...watch out for the wet leaves on the roadway..


there is hope for Tuesday:


----------



## hardline (Oct 27, 2008)

my ideal place would be somewhere with enought elavation to snow year round and valleys deep enough to be snowless year round. o and have a major metro city so i can make a living.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> my ideal place would be somewhere with enought elavation to snow year round and valleys deep enough to be snowless year round. o and have a major metro city so i can make a living.


Plenty of people that ski year round over here on the volcanoes... I guess I'll see you here soon?


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 1, 2008)

This was depressing to see on Accuweather today





At least this is only November and not December. It's still early


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> This was depressing to see on Accuweather today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow..well once that cold air plunges south..then things should be really good..yup I'm Captain Obvious..


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..well once that cold air plunges south..then things should be really good..yup I'm Captain Obvious..



Chyeah...whenever there's a warm streak in the winter/fall/spring (and even summer) I always just tell myself: alright, now that we got that out of the way, it'll get cold again and we're good for the next few months...too bad it's never true like that...but I still think it every time.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 4, 2008)

It was wicked foggy this morning in the Boston area


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

60 and rainy here..I think I'm taking a walk in my sandles in a little bit..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

longhornskier said:


> it was *wicked* foggy this morning in the boston area



wicked awesome


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2008)

Driving in this morning in around Rte 495 and Rte 90 / Mass, saw a couple of flakes hit the windshield.  Heart be still; It immediately transitioned to light drizzle.  It's moments like that which keep me going...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

more rain today...


----------

